# CASU-12 Bougainville



## CASU12 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello all from Los Angeles,

My neighbor, Robert Alvarado, has asked me to track down any others he served with in CASU-12 in Bougainville. Any leads? I will meet with him again and get more information. Anything I should ask for?

Thanks!

Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2011)

This might be a good start. Welcome aboard Paul and good luck!

CASU 12 | Navy Units | VetFriends.com


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Paul and I don't think I can do any better than VB did.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2011)

WElcome to the forum!

You might also want to take a look at this thread.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/basic/carrier-service-unit-number-one-casu-1-a-9437.html


----------



## saxman (Dec 4, 2014)

CASU12 said:


> My neighbor, Robert Alvarado, has asked me to track down any others he served with in CASU-12 in Bougainville. Any leads? I will meet with him again and get more information. Anything I should ask for?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul



My father was in casu 12 on bougainville his name is paul varga his still alive 90 years old and remembers everything on that island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Harold Orville Lynch (Jun 15, 2020)

My grandfather is Harold Orville Lynch. He was part of Casu 12 and station on Bougainville. He is still alive and well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## owlranch (Jun 18, 2021)

Harold Orville Lynch said:


> My grandfather is Harold Orville Lynch. He was part of Casu 12 and station on Bougainville. He is still alive and well.
> View attachment 585186





saxman said:


> My father was in casu 12 on bougainville his name is paul varga his still alive 90 years old and remembers everything on that island.



Hello, I am looking for information about veterans who served with my dad, John G. Lindau in CASU 12. Please contact me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 20, 2021)

Harold Orville Lynch said:


> My grandfather is Harold Orville Lynch. He was part of Casu 12 and station on Bougainville. He is still alive and well.
> View attachment 585186

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

